# Excellent Guide de Linux en français

## sergio

L'autre jour je suis tombé sur le site de Christian Casteyde qui propose un excellent guide d'installation, de compilation du noyeau, d'administration et des commandes de base du Linux...

Ce guide que je ne connaissait pas est entièrement en français, il est complet, très bien fait, c'est une véritable mine d'or et je le conseille à tous...

Le Guide de Christian Casteyde  :Laughing:  est à l'url suivante :

http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/system/linux/guide

Bonnes fêtes à tous !!

SERGIO

----------

## Atreillou

je le conseil vivement également   on y apprends toutes les bases nécessaires....

----------

## DuF

Je ne connaissais pas et effectivement il est très bien, merci pour l'url sergio.

----------

## Wallalai

 :Very Happy:   Heureusement pour nous, de nombreux Linux-users nous pondent de très bons site de vulgarisation ou de config sur des domaines très variés du système Linux.

Et nous sommes tous contents et on en redemande.

Bravo à tous ceux qui contribuent à nous faire connaître ce merveilleux OS que ce soit au travers de newsgroups, de sites persos et des LUGS (et j'en oublie).

Je ne regrette pas les heures passées à lire les README et les HOW_TO's  parce que ma gentoo tient ses promesses.

Enfin, GNU/Linux c'est que du bonheur...et joyeux Noël à tous.

Wallalai   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ratonlaveur

Merci pour cet excélent lienje ne le connaissais pas non plus et je l'ai pris avec grand plaisir.

Merci beaucoup

----------

## spOOwn

en effet, voila encore un tres bon guide, bravo a celui qui l'a trouve et surtout celui qui l'a fait !!!

bon travail !!

----------

